# Sub Needed in Woburn, MA this weekend



## Kon (Feb 7, 2013)

Subcontractor needed for commercial property in Woburn this weekend. Must be available for the duration of the storm, Friday through Sunday. Top $.

Plow Truck or Skid Steer

Call Office at 978-409-1981 or Direct at 978-835-7800


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Willing to travel from ohio could be there by 12 tonight. have lots of trucks and equipment. No travel fee $100 hr onsite?


----------



## L&M SNOW (Feb 8, 2013)

*Snow Removal Contractor*



Kon;1589502 said:


> Subcontractor needed for commercial property in Woburn this weekend. Must be available for the duration of the storm, Friday through Sunday. Top $.
> 
> Plow Truck or Skid Steer
> 
> Call Office at 978-409-1981 or Direct at 978-835-7800


Please contact me at 704-506-1612


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

still need help I can send a pickup or 2 can be there in about 3 hrs


----------

